
Coronavirus tracking app locks up Android phones for ransom - psychanarch
https://www.scmagazine.com/home/security-news/news-archive/coronavirus/coronavirus-tracking-app-locks-up-android-phones-for-ransom/
======
notRobot
The password appears to be 4865083501

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/fj2ixw/comment/fkk...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/fj2ixw/comment/fkkylqu)

